

Swift (programming language) - Isofarro
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swift_(programming_language)

======
ColinWright
Never mind that there already was a language called Swift. I really hope they
trademarked or copyrighted the name, but it seems unlikely - they'll probably
just get steam-rollered and forgotten.

[http://www.cs.cornell.edu/jif/swift/doc/index.html](http://www.cs.cornell.edu/jif/swift/doc/index.html)

~~~
army
There were actually two (released at approximately the same time):
[http://swift-lang.org](http://swift-lang.org). Apparently the name isn't
terribly original.

